# Thyrotropin Releasing Hormone (TRH)



## Researcher (Jul 8, 2012)

Hello everyone here's a little info on TRH and I am hoping one of the Peptide Sponsors will start to carry it.  
TRH has anti-aging properties as it helps restore function to not only the Thyroid but, Thymus, Kidneys, Pancreas, Testes.
TRH produces a rapid mobilization of   triglycerides in the blood, a  decrease of Leptin and consequently a   rapid loss of body weight.
You can find studies on Pubmed and others.


Re-establish spermatogenesis, (reversing the age-related dysfunction of their testes)
Correct kidney dysfunction, (a significant finding for renal issues)
Correct pancreatic dysfunction, (a significant finding for diabetic issues)
Act as a anti-cancer/protective agent
Lose significant fat deposits


----------



## teezhay (Jul 9, 2012)

You're going to want a decent dose of cabergoline if you use this, as it stimulates prolactin significantly.


----------



## Researcher (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for the tip... I'll check out the studies on it


----------



## liftin (Apr 21, 2013)

Researcher said:


> Hello everyone here's a little info on TRH and I am hoping one of the Peptide Sponsors will start to carry it.
> TRH has anti-aging properties as it helps restore function to not only the Thyroid but, Thymus, Kidneys, Pancreas, Testes.
> TRH produces a rapid mobilization of   triglycerides in the blood, a  decrease of Leptin and consequently a   rapid loss of body weight.
> You can find studies on Pubmed and others.
> ...



Labpe has TRH Precusor Peptide, and Southern Research in UK has TRH   Buy TRH (Thyrotropin Releasing Hormone) | United Kingdom | Southern Research UK

Question is what is dosing range for TRH Precusor Peptide? Is it IV or Sub-Q?


----------

